# Basking bulb wattage & thermostat



## MiniCupcakes (May 18, 2012)

Hi, Setting up for a beardie so far i have 

4ft x 2 x x2 Viv 
Ceramic heater for at night mainly the winter as temps can drop to 10oc in that area of the house.
Thermo Pro II 
10.00 Uvb Tube & Starter 
Ive got all the other bits i need ie Vits and calcium branches basking rock 

but I'm stuck when it comes to basking bulb do i need the temperature regulated and how can I do that on a thermo pro II :bash: 

I Watched a youtube video from a pet store only they used x2 60w bulbs slightly spread out (in the hot side) to heat there's which made a steady temp of 100-110F. It seamed they only used there thermostat to control the ceramic & turn the basking bulb off for night it didnt seam to be regulating the basking bulb's temp. They also had 3 bearded dragons but i dont think i need 2 bulbs for one bearded dragon just perhaps a slightly higher wattage bulb? The higher the viv the higher the wattage?


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I assume the Thermo Pro is a thermostat? 

If so you'll need two thermostats, one for the ceramic (ideally a pulse proportional) and one for the basking bulb (ideally a dimming).

Don't use two basking bulbs a single 100 Watt should be enough.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

hi welcome to the forum

use a 100 watt bulb for basking use it on a dimming thermostat 
if you need a ceramic for night time use that on a pulse thermostat 

if you go to b &q you can buy household reflector type bulbs (that do the same job) at a quarter of the price 
i buy mine on e bay


----------



## MiniCupcakes (May 18, 2012)

Thanks very Much for your replies havent been able to get online till now.
I'll have to get out there and get these things sorted only thing i wasnt really sure about how to sort the bulbs out, Thanks Again


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Use a 60 or 75watt bulb. The idea is that the thermostat stops it over heating, not to control the heat. A 100wattt bulb will do the job easily, but it may also spend quite a bit of time dimmed


----------

